# Finally, the "new/old" Intense M1 is finished . . . for now.



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Well after much "communication" with my PC and Anno guys, the M1 is finally finished! 

Some new parts mixed in with the old to pretty much make this a new DH bike for me. For the last 4 years this bike his been black on black, and I needed a change. I'll be upgrading the cranks and rear derailer in the near future as well.

There was no money in the budget for a new DH frame so I decided to give the 2003 M1 a make-over. I'm pretty happy with the way it came out. I'm looking forward to my first scratch, dent, or flat-spot so that I won't have to worry about it any more. :thumbsup:


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks sweet. Did you convert the shock to a shim stack, or still running the spv damper?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

AL29er said:


> Looks sweet. Did you convert the shock to a shim stack, or still running the spv damper?


I tried to run a DHX 5.0 but it would not fit due to clearance issues. The shock is still stock. Do you know a company that will upgrade 5th Elements?


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks nice man....I like the red accents :thumbsup:


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> I tried to run a DHX 5.0 but it would not fit due to clearance issues. The shock is still stock. Do you know a company that will upgrade 5th Elements?


avalanche will service your 5th and make it butter smooth....,


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

That looks SWEET!!!! Congrats!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

DEST said:


> avalanche will service your 5th and make it butter smooth....,


I wish I'd known that before. I'll have to look into that. Thanks


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> I tried to run a DHX 5.0 but it would not fit due to clearance issues. The shock is still stock. Do you know a company that will upgrade 5th Elements?


I was able to fit a Fox Vanilla RC into my M1 - that let me run a Pushed rear shock.

There is a company in California that will rebuild the 5th element for you if needed. Lubey at Dirtworks might also be able to assist (he was the one that gave me the details of the other company as we needed a full rebuild that he didn't have parts for (this was for an older 5th element that was on my wife's old V10 frame.

I will try and get some photo's of the M1 setup I have, I just need to dig the frame out of storage (which I really need to do anyway to sell the thing  )


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

one of the best DH bikes ever built.......frickin sweet !!!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks great, man.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

How high is that bottom bracket?!?


----------



## dezul43 (Apr 26, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> one of the best DH bikes ever built.......frickin sweet !!!


 i agree but love my m3.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

snowskilz said:


> How high is that bottom bracket?!?


Does it matter? Not really, esp when you sit in 3-4 inches of sag. Gives a good 1-2 inches "rearward" travel as well.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> How high is that bottom bracket?!?


At its lowest setting it is like 13.75 or so and I believe the highest is mid 14?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dezul43 said:


> i agree but love my m3.


I have the M-3 too


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome build congrats! a pure classic!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Very very nice!
That is an awesome "old school" frame
ride her hard!


----------



## dhmike (Oct 16, 2007)

nice ! i'm still rockin' an old m1 as well . you can't give up the greatest dh frame ever made imo.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> How high is that bottom bracket?!?


Not sure, but when I sit it sags quite a bit, at least 2.5 inches, and it is set on it's highest setting. I also think that the lack of a full bash guard plate makes it look higher than it really is.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> one of the best DH bikes ever built.......frickin sweet !!!


I hope to upgrade to a M3 in the next few years. I just love the quality of the Intense frames.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

dhmike said:


> nice ! i'm still rockin' an old m1 as well . you can't give up the greatest dh frame ever made imo.


Nice. I see the M1's once in a while on the mtn. but it doesn't seem like there are too many of them out there any more.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> I wish I'd known that before. I'll have to look into that. Thanks


Get this mod done! It will make your M1 ride like a dream.

My buddy just got his 5th back from AVY a month ago for his 2005 V10, what a difference! No more sticky SPV BS small bumps are absorbed like they should be and the HS ramp up is spot on.

http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/5th element speed sensitive conversion.htm


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting mine repainted as well. How hard was it to find new decals?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*M1 fan*

I have 3 M1s. I bought the 2001 and rode it that year. The next year Intense came out with the 5th element version and bought that. About a year ago I found out Intense is not making spare parts for the M1 any longer. I got lucky and found an almost new M1 for a great price and bought that incase one of my eight old plus frames crack. My friend Gerald Browne owner of Racers Edge bike shop then talked me into building the third one up with spare parts and a presto I have my own version of an M3. I have riden the VPP M3 and find I like the M1 better. But that might be because I am so used to it.I still cannot believe the old frames have not cracked. A few dents, bearing changes, a new paint job but no cracks yet.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

My boss picked up a 2003 med. M1 last year used it once and decided he has no time to ride it. 

He is looking to sell it if you guys crack something


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> I've been thinking about getting mine repainted as well. How hard was it to find new decals?


This guy has had them for a while, but his supply is dwindling it seems. I had to use a HOT blow dryer to get a couple of spots to stick right, but they are fine now. Putting the main sticker on the frame is a bit nerve racking though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intense-Cycles-...s?hash=item3c9ed097d7&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intense-Cycles-...s?hash=item3ca191695f&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Intense still sells them too


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

boogenman said:


> Get this mod done! It will make your M1 ride like a dream.
> 
> My buddy just got his 5th back from AVY a month ago for his 2005 V10, what a difference! No more sticky SPV BS small bumps are absorbed like they should be and the HS ramp up is spot on.
> 
> http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/5th element speed sensitive conversion.htm


I'm all over that! Thanks.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

daisycutter said:


> I have 3 M1s. I bought the 2001 and rode it that year. The next year Intense came out with the 5th element version and bought that. About a year ago I found out Intense is not making spare parts for the M1 any longer. I got lucky and found an almost new M1 for a great price and bought that incase one of my eight old plus frames crack. My friend Gerald Browne owner of Racers Edge bike shop then talked me into building the third one up with spare parts and a presto I have my own version of an M3. I have riden the VPP M3 and find I like the M1 better. But that might be because I am so used to it.I still cannot believe the old frames have not cracked. A few dents, bearing changes, a new paint job but no cracks yet.


Really, you like the M1 over the M3? I've been itching to pick up a M3.

You interested in letting one of those M1 frames go? I wouldn't mind having one for back-up parts.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

boogenman said:


> My boss picked up a 2003 med. M1 last year used it once and decided he has no time to ride it.
> 
> He is looking to sell it if you guys crack something


Is he selling just the frame, or the entire bike?


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Sweet bike. Was my dream frame for along time. (until I got one)

Have heard a few people say they like the m1 better than m3 or m6. 

You always use that position for the shock mount?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

One_Speed said:


> Sweet bike. Was my dream frame for along time. (until I got one)
> 
> Have heard a few people say they like the m1 better than m3 or m6.
> 
> You always use that position for the shock mount?


I was actually running it in the middle last year, thought i'd try it in the top to see how I like it. Where you running yours? Any comments on the difference?


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice. If you hit a big drop tho that shock is toast! You NEED to cut off that arch connecting the two halves of the rear linkage if you want to use a 5th on an M1 (been there, done that). Call Craig at Avy to gut the 5th and put his internals in.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Cut the rear linkage are you stoned? I ran one on my M1 for three years no issues. They changed the linkage slightly the year Intense put the 5th elements on the M1s 2001 I think.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Gman086 said:


> Nice. If you hit a big drop tho that shock is toast! You NEED to cut off that arch connecting the two halves of the rear linkage if you want to use a 5th on an M1 (been there, done that). Call Craig at Avy to gut the 5th and put his internals in.
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


I hadn't heard that one before. I've been riding this bike for 4 years with no issues. It's not new to me, I just refurbished the whole thing this year cause I was sick of the black on black thing.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Does it matter? Not really, esp when you sit in 3-4 inches of sag. Gives a good 1-2 inches "rearward" travel as well.


No, it has just under an inch of chain growth (rearward travel)


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> I was actually running it in the middle last year, thought i'd try it in the top to see how I like it. Where you running yours? Any comments on the difference?


I liked the Middle position. Ended up selling the m1.

A friend also did the avy upgrade, he said it makes a big difference.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

rep_1969 said:


> I hadn't heard that one before. I've been riding this bike for 4 years with no issues. It's not new to me, I just refurbished the whole thing this year cause I was sick of the black on black thing.


That's only on the older (2001 and previous) models.

You M1 looks SWEET!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> I was actually running it in the middle last year, thought i'd try it in the top to see how I like it. Where you running yours? Any comments on the difference?


I've tried all three settings. I found with the lowest setting the shock bottoms out way too easy, but corners well. Maybe a heavier spring would help.

The second setting still bottoms out some.

The top setting is great for rock guardens. You can pedal through them out worring about bashing your toes/pedals, and the bottom bracket/sprocket clears as well. Things get a little squirly at low speeds though because of higher center of gravity.:thumbsup:


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

daisycutter said:


> I have 3 M1s.


haha - damn - Tony (right?) - mine is still going strong but I'm thinking of upgrading to a newer intense model Mine is I think a 2003 and is still rocking strong, and to be honest the only reason I'm thinking of upgrading is that this is likely the only time for a long time (in fact, if ever!) i'll have the chance to buy a new DH bike!!!!


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

iheartbicycles said:


> That's only on the older (2001 and previous) models.
> 
> You M1 looks SWEET!:thumbsup:


Ah, mine was an '01 so that makes sense. I seem to recall the shock was longer on those models and the linkage and rear was the same but the frame was cut-out more for the longer shock. Was a fun bike but my M3 kills it in the corners and can't say I miss it. My big problem was I'd blow out the 5th element every other ride. The way Craig (Avalanche) refurbishes them would have solved my problem. I have one of his re-worked 5th's on my 6 Point now and LOVE it!

Have FUN!

G


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Ross you need to jump on the Intense Socom FRO, especially if the frame is in great shape and at a fair price. You can always go back to the m1 if you start to miss that fully active" Horst link suspension goodness:thumbsup:


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> Is he selling just the frame, or the entire bike?


He wants to move the entire mike but I am sure he would sell the frame if the right opportunity came up.


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

daisycutter said:


> Ross you need to jump on the Intense Socom FRO, especially if the frame is in great shape and at a fair price. You can always go back to the m1 if you start to miss that fully active" Horst link suspension goodness:thumbsup:


Actually I'm leaning more towards an even newer bike that may be an anagram of "159"... :thumbsup: Hoping to place an order in the next week or so once I work a few things out.


----------



## EricD4 (May 11, 2008)

rep_1969 said:


> Well after much "communication" with my PC and Anno guys, the M1 is finally finished!
> 
> Some new parts mixed in with the old to pretty much make this a new DH bike for me. For the last 4 years this bike his been black on black, and I needed a change. I'll be upgrading the cranks and rear derailer in the near future as well.
> 
> There was no money in the budget for a new DH frame so I decided to give the 2003 M1 a make-over. I'm pretty happy with the way it came out. I'm looking forward to my first scratch, dent, or flat-spot so that I won't have to worry about it any more. :thumbsup:


Nice meeting you yesterday, bike looks pretty sick in person.

-E


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

EricD4 said:


> Nice meeting you yesterday, bike looks pretty sick in person.
> 
> -E


Cool. I'm sure I'll see you around the hills. BTW, your Sunday is a sweet rig too.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

My last pic of the thread. This is what the M1 is SUPPOSED to look like!! Sol Vista was a little bit muddy in places, but man what a blast.

Thanks for the complements and advice guys. I appreciate it.


----------

